# Ragdoll rescue and rehome



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,:smile5:

we are a ragdoll rescue that have various raggies looking for new forever homes, every one with be homechecked before we can place any raggies, any one interested please look at our website www.ragdollrescueandrehome.co.uk

thank you.

helen & allan:smile5:


----------

